
El Nino weather 'could be as bad as 1998', says Nasa - cryptoz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-35197887
======
mchahn
I sympathize greatly with flood victims .I used to live in an Ohio river
valley and had my house flooded many times. Some may suffer from worst-in-
history floods this year.

However, I currently live in Southern CA and am very happy there might be some
relief from our current worst-in-CA-history drought. I haven't read anything
about this silver lining.

